# Marking messages as read



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

I read my pm's and selected ALL and marked them as READ. When I return to the pm's, they are no longer marred as read. I tried this repeatedly.  Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 25, 2010)

Hey rich, that exact thing didnt happen to me but i did have issues with it... First of all it brought over every pm ive ever had or made( even ones that had been deleted for years)..Also once i deleted them from inbox and sent , i then tried deleting them from the trash.. It will not get rid of them at all..Kinda strange , but I'll live


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 25, 2010)

yeah I have the same thing happen on forum posts too.  Mark Forums Read... but it's all still there.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

I will report this problem..


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

The following information would be helpful in fixing this problem:

1. What browser are you using (type and version number)?  
2. What operating system are you using?
3. Can you describe your workflow with all the steps you take before you encounter the issue?

Example work flow:

Navigate to Private Messages (main PM page)
Click to mark a message as read
Navigate back to home page
Click back to PM main page


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

Jeff, here is the info you requested.

1.   What browser are you using (type and version number)?  Internet Explorer the latest version on a desktop

2. What operating system are you using? Win XP Pro

 work flow:

1.   Navigate to Private Messages (main PM page)

2.   Click to select all messages as read all msg's are now marked

3.   Click on mark read, all msg's still have a check mark

4.   Navigate back to home page

5.   Click back to PM main page and msg's no longer have a check mark, and I tried the repeatedly.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Rich.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  The check mark actually doesn't relate to read or unread status, it just allows you to select a message to then take an action on it (like delete it or mark it as read or unread).  After you mark all messages as read, their subject lines should not appear in bold.  Can you try these actions and see what happens?
 1. Navigate to your main PM page
 2. Check the box next to your first PM
 3. From the drop down menu, then click "Mark Unread" - the subject line should be in bold.
 4. The message will still be checked.
 5. Now click "Mark Read" - the subject line should change from bold to not bold.

When you click Mark Read for that first message, is the title still showing up as bold?


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Thanks for the info.  The check mark actually doesn't relate to read or unread status, it just allows you to select a message to then take an action on it (like delete it or mark it as read or unread).  After you mark all messages as read, their subject lines should not appear in bold.  Can you try these actions and see what happens?
> 1. Navigate to your main PM page
> 2. Check the box next to your first PM
> 3. From the drop down menu, then click "Mark Unread" - the subject line should be in bold.
> ...


----------

